

Ask HN: Typical Higher Ed % discount for SaaS offering? - jtemplin

Our SaaS company has been asked to provide a quote for a college. They've (understandably) stated that they hope that we have a higher ed discount. Any thoughts on roughly what % discount is typical/appropriate?
======
bdfh42
Exactly the same discount they would offer you as a student I would have
thought...

